# What you get when you cross Fantail w/ Tippler....



## beegz (Mar 13, 2005)

Howdy everyone!

I've had my 2 pet pigeons [along with my 2 pet ringneck doves] for a while now. The girl, Sprinkles, is a Tippler, and the guy, Fantasia is a huge Indian Fantail. Well they fell in love and they're officially the cutest couple ever! [The doves weren't as successful...they both ended up being guys!  ]After the third try of eggs, my pijies finally had two babies!!

Thing is, one inherited mommy the Tippler's petite size, and the other is enormous! They're two days old and one's twice the size of the other. Sprinkles keeps the little one underneath her more snugly while pijzilla is more off to the side [but still kept warm of course!] She feeds them both nicely and they're both active and squirmy. Will the size difference be any problem like I've heard it could? Any advice would be nice! I'm so proud of them as it is


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi beegz and welcome to this great forum. Glad to have you join.

I can't answer your question because we mostly rehab ferals but others with more knowlege will be along soon.

We all love pictures - especially of the babies so hope you can post some soon.
I'll bet they are cute.

Maggie


----------



## beegz (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for the response and the welcome  I volunteer for someone who rehabs all kinds of birds including feral pigeons too...fun work!!  Hehe

I have pictures of Fantasia and Sprinkles, before the babies but not *of* the babies yet.....but will soon!!!....








Fantasia and Sprinks in her nest of Fantail feathers. She was preparing...


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Beegz..
That is too much!  It will be fun to see these guys when they get a little older. I think you will get a little of each of the parents. You will have fantail with less tail feathers than normal, or a tippler with more than normal. They will look cute nonetheless.... Your're right, Fantails are pretty large compaired to the little Tipplers... Keep a close eye on the little guy to make sure he is getting fed (check his crop to see if it's full) Even with same breed babies, it's normal for one to be a bit larger. As they gett older, they may even out... But in your case, one may just be bigger overall cause of his Poppa...
Welcome to the forum.... Keep us posted with pics....


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow! Can't wait to see what the babies will look like!

Denise


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi beegz - thanks for the great pictures. I love the way the feather is just laid in front of Sprinkles. I'll bet Fantasia laid it there for her. They are really pretty.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

What a couple of cute pigeons, they look like they get along with each other just fine.

Please provide a picture of the hatchlings soo.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Keep a close eye on the little guy - sometimes, if one baby is a lot stronger than the other - it will push it's nestmate out of the way at feeding time. The stronger one keeps getting larger and stronger - and the little one might starve to death. 

We have a bird in our loft that we believe is 1/2 fan and 1/2 roller or tumbler. It was found a someone's house and we gave it a home. It has the head/beak of a roller, and a long fluffy tail like a fan... LOL It doesn't hold the tail 'up' at all though...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Beegz! It's great to see another Southern Californian here! I'm also in Orange County (Lake Forest). Your birds are beautiful .. can't wait to see the babies!

Terry


----------



## beegz (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks guys...unfortunately the little one didn't make it.  I came outside to check this morning and it was lying on its side cold. The bigger one is ginormous though, and hopefully will do well if he's fed extra large portions  Miss the little guy though...

TAWhatley--niiiice, I live pretty close to Lake Forest, in Mission Viejo  

Thanks for all the comments and compliments everyone!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

So Sorry the little one didn't make it! They are so special!

Denise


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

nice looking birds

is it common for pigeons to breed among other breeds of birds?

I wonder if a Feral pigeon ever mated with a Wood Pigeon?


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi beegz,
Your have a beautiful pair of pigeons there.
Sorry to hear of the loss of the little one.
It will be interesting to see how the other one develops.
I have a pet pigeon called Penny who is a Fantail cross Nun pigeon, she has a slightly fanned tail and is a shorter in stature than my other pigeons, here is a pic of her (btw she is puffed up defending eggs inthis photo):
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=pennywingslap.jpg
Here is a photo of her daughter Elle (who is well known as having been a supersized baby), who also shows signs of the fantail heritage:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=ellesfantail.jpg
It is quite common for crossbreeding amongst pigeons if they are put together, however I am not sure if a Wood Pigeon can breed with a Rock Dove (Common Pigeon).
Look forward to seeing some pics of your little pigeon baby soon.
Feel free to use my site for an album if need be.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

alaska said:


> Hi beegz,
> Your have a beautiful pair of pigeons there.
> Sorry to hear of the loss of the little one.
> It will be interesting to see how the other one develops.
> ...



those are beautiful pigeons


----------



## beegz (Mar 13, 2005)

alaska: Those pijies are gorgeous! Hope mine turns out to be as beautiful...or at least close  
The big baby is doing great, he's a week and 2 days now. Big fat and healthy, and I've started handling him for short terms so he won't be skittish like his Mommie.  I'll post photos sooner or later, but he grows so quickly!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks, Penny is one of my cute girls and Elle is my most favourite!
Glad to hear your big baby is doing well 
I have no doubt that he will develop into a stunner by the looks of his parents!
Regards
Alaska


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

*Fantail-Tippler*

If you find a baby cold laying outside the nest and think that it is dead pick it up and hold it in your clasped hands. Blow on it. A couple of times I have brought the bird back to life when I would have sworn that it was dead. Also provide pine needles, or stiff hay stems or other types of stiff nesting material. This is what pigeons prefer. Get a deeper nesting bowl an inch or maybe two inches deep . A large plastic dog watering bowl will work. Indian Fantails need a big bowl.You will get a bird that has a modified cone shaped fantail. Mate two of these offspring together and the should porduce the basic blue bar rock dove.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You have it right about how a baby can look dead but come back to life. Our big, beautiful Frosty was an example. She was only a few hours old when we found her lifeless body and her parents were not having anything to do with her. We were taking care of birds at a friend's home at the time. When my husband brought her in, I just handed him a plastic bag to put the body in. He wouldn't take it and put the baby on a table with sun coming through the window and I went upstairs to care for the other birds while he did the aviaries. After 10-15 minutes I went back downstairs and the little thing was gasping for breath.

We brought her home and raised her and she remains "our baby" and always will. I am so grateful my husband had more sense than I did.


----------



## beegz (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for the advice...I'll definitely keep that in mind for future babies, though when I found the first baby dead it had died some time in the night and was long dead  
The nesting bowl is two inches deep in the middle, it's kinda cone shaped and more shallow at the edges. Right now there's lots of nesting material that really warms the baby up, I was surprised at how big of a difference bedding made! Sprinkles can barely sit on babyzilla and just stands with her body over the baby  
I still have't named the baby yet...at what age can you start telling the gender? Hopefully soon! I have so many baby name ideas.... Can't wait to see how he ends up looking like, and what colors his feathers will be..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Beegz,*

Your parents are beautiful and I, too, look forward to seeing what the little 'BIG' one will look like.  Poor Sprinkles, having to stand over over her not so little baby HUEY!

Sad to hear about the other sibling. Maybe in the future, if they have such a small one along with a big one, it might be able to survive if caught soon enough? Hard to say when they are so young...

Sure wish you the best and look forward to pictures!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok the tippler should have 12 tail feathers The indian would have say 28 to 35 tail feathers. indian fans a biggere then american fans. The indian has muffs and a crest. The youngbird should have say 16 to 18 tail feathers slightly raised tail. crest will probably go dorment in the breeding a slight muff should show. Now beings both birds are pied you should have a pied bird carrying alot of white. It will be a little larger then the tippler but not that much. Back breeding it would go back faster to the tippler type as it will not be that far removed. To go forward into the indian type it would take say 3 more breeding towards indian fan, To see a bird that really is starting to look like a indian fan. Like I said as both birds are pied type. I would expect any young unless put on a soilid bird to go ahead and throw pied birds. Just my 2 cents on this subject


----------

